# Dumb and Dumber To - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=38674[/img] 
*Title: Dumb and Dumber To* 

*Movie:* :3stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :2.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*77




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=38682[/img]*Summary*
It’s been 20 years since Bobby and Peter Farrelly gave us the cult classic “Dumb and Dumber”. “Dumb and Dumber” has been watched so many times in my household and among my friends that we can pretty much quote the movie verbatim, both in the extended form as well as the much superior theatrical version. The Farrelly brothers have a slapstick, crude, rude, in your face style of humor that fit the 90s to a T and have created films that are iconic to this day and age. “Dumb and Dumber To” tries to make a throwback to when they were on top of the world and have lightning strike twice. Unfortunately, while I got some decent laughs out of the movie, the sequel just can’t seem to light the fire once more.

Lloyd (Jim Carrey) and Harry (Jeff Daniels), best of friends, take up 20 years after the ending of the first movie. After being shunned by Mary Swanson Lloyd went into a catatonic state for 20 years, leaving Harry to take care of his old friend and go on with his life. Lo and behold, Lloyd has been fooling Harry all these years and faking it for the ultimate prank. Back in the saddle after the reveal, Harry and Lloyd find out that Harry has spawned a child 22 years ago. Putting on their detective hat and using their wits (*giggle, even I can’t help it thinking of the two of them with actual “wits”), the two track down the mother in an effort to reunite Harry with his long lost daughter. Unfortunately they are too late, as they find out the daughter was given up for adoption soon after the pregnancy. 

Never giving up, the pair extrapolate the daughter’s location and embark on a road trip of epic proportions to reunite father and daughter. Oh, and did I forget to mention that Harry needs a kidney and the main purpose of the trip is to see if they can talk the daughter into giving one to them? Yeah, there’s that too. Along the way the two fall into a conspiracy to commit murder, theft, and downright crazy shenanigans that you would only expect from Harry and Lloyd. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=38690[/img]
The Farrelly brothers have been in business for decades, and their zany humor is kind of a love it or hate it type of experience. Even so, the craziness and in your face style of humor has gotten a bit long in the tooth, with many of the jokes falling flatter than they should have. The main problem here seems to be the fact that the brothers tried WAY too hard to recreate the same old jokes over and over again from the first movie, which tends to make them taste just a tad stale. The good thing is that Jim and Jeff still have the same old chemistry they had way back then, and they sell it as hard as they can, but ultimately the recycled humor from the first film just causes them to stumble. The two stupid it up like you wouldn’t believe, making plenty of jokes that will make you bang your head into the wall, but at the same time improv some jokes will have you rolling in the aisles. I’m usually not a fan of Rob Riggle, but his frustration at having to put up with the morons makes him funnier than he normally is. Mostly because you can feel the same frustration that he feels as the two make fart jokes all the way down the highway. 

I really wanted to like “Dumb and Dumber To” more than I did, but I couldn’t seem to get into the tired old jokes being thrown around on screen. Don’t get me wrong. I enjoyed the movie and it makes for a decent rental, but the experience just isn’t the same as it was 20 years ago. Harry and Lloyd will always be my favorite of the Farrelly brother’s creations (exempting “Dumb and Dumberer”, which doesn’t exist in any universe in my book), and still had a decently fun time with them. However, lightning is hard to put back in the bottle after it’s been let out, and it seems the lightning was let out 20 years ago. 




*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for crude and sexual humor, partial nudity, language and some drug references



*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=38698[/img]Funny or not, “Dumb and Dumber To” sports an excellent looking 1.85:1 AVC encoded Blu-ray transfer for us to enjoy. One that pops and sparkles at every turn. Colors are bright and warm, with plenty of pizazz to keep them looking appealing. Skin tones are natural and contrast levels are spot on, giving the movie a very realistic look to it. A lot of effort went into making the sequel look as much like the original as possible, from the camera angles, down to the color grading. The facial detail is near perfect, almost TOO perfect at times, as you can see that the actors have DEFINITELY started aging, a bit more than you would expect too. Fine detailing is great, showcasing the Rhode Island vistas that Harry and Lloyd traverse across, and even the clothing worn looks impeccable. Black levels are impressive and there doesn’t seem to be any artifacting from the compression. Overall a very pleasing encode that won’t fail to disappoint. 










*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=38706[/img]Universal’s 5.1 DTS-HD MA lossless audio track is about what you’d expect from a comedy. The dialogue is front and center, locked to the center channel and sounds great. Voices are crisp and clear, no distortion and the balancing with the rest of the track is great. The dynamics solid and the LFE extension compliments the track well, mainly with the music. Directionality is actually rather good as doofus 1 and doofus 2 traipse across the countryside and although the surrounds don’t get a whole lot of workout, there are moments when all 6 channels are in simultaneous use. It’s a very solid comedy sound track, and does the job required with excellent results. 






*Extras* :2.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=38714[/img]
• Alternate Opening
• Deleted and Extended Scenes
• Gag Reel
• That’s Awesome!: The Story of "Dumb and Dumber To"







*Overall:* :3.5stars:

It was twenty years in the making, but feels like about 18 years too long in the making. It might have worked a tad better when the actors weren’t as old, or if some more work had been done on the script, but as it stands the sequel is just a decently funny film instead of the epic classic that the original has become. Too much effort was spent on replicating old gags rather than finding something fresh and funny to work with. The movie is still decently enjoyable, but nowhere near as funny as it could have been with some more effort. Video and audio are excellent, and the special features are pretty solid, so definitely worth a rental to decide if you like it or not. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Jim Carrey, Jeff Daniels, Rob Riggle
Directed by: The Farrelly Brothers
Written by: Sean Anders, John Morris
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, French, Spanish, German DTS 5.1
Studio: Universal
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 110 Minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: February 17th 2015


*Buy Dumb & Dumber To Blu-ray on Amazon*




*Recommendation: Rental​*







More about Mike


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw the first one and I thought it was ok but only good as a rental.. When I heard the second one was going to be released I wasn't even going to check it out. Thanks for the review. I will skip this one.

Oh by the way, it says "Title: 101 Dalmations ".. Most likely foreshadowing recommending to see 101 Dalmations instead.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the review Mike. I saw this one and really enjoyed it even with the old gags that is what makes their personality IMO. I will be buying this one


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> I saw the first one and I thought it was ok but only good as a rental.. When I heard the second one was going to be released I wasn't even going to check it out. Thanks for the review. I will skip this one.
> 
> Oh by the way, it says "Title: 101 Dalmations ".. Most likely foreshadowing recommending to see 101 Dalmations instead.


Haha! thanks for the catch, that or it's called Mike being way too tired and posting a review JUST as he goes to bed. 



asere said:


> Thank you for the review Mike. I saw this one and really enjoyed it even with the old gags that is what makes their personality IMO. I will be buying this one



yup, if you enjoyed it then it's a great looking disc to add to the collection. certainly outclasses the mediocre blu-ray presentation of the first film


----------

